# Noticias y eventos > Anuncios y Noticias Mágicas >  Gala Internacional Los Reyes de la Magia... Cómo disfruté!

## Iván Manso

Fue el domingo 8 de enero, pero hasta ahora no he podido reflejarlo aquí por falta de tiempo. 

El  pasado domingo, en Fuenlabrada (Madrid), tuve la ocasión de presenciar  un espectáculo de los que te dejan un buenísimo sabor de boca, un dolor  en las manos de aplaudir y unas mandíbulas insensibilizadas de tanto  reír. 

Y todo ello fue dirigido y presentado por el gran Miguel Puga, *Mago Migue*. 

Tuve  la suerte de poder disfrutarlo desde la primera fila de un teatro de  casi 800 butacas. Mirabas hacia arriba y te daba vertigo. 

Empezó la gala *Naife*.  Un buen comienzo, sin duda. Un número que los asistentes al Memorial  Frakson tuvieron la suerte de presenciar, pero que yo, por motivos  diversos, aunque asistí, no pude verlo. Incluso se llevo uno de los  premios, que aparte del Frakson se otorgan. Pero esta vez no me lo  perdí. Potente, muy visual, original, y sobre todo mágico. Se nota el  trabajo que hay detrás. Magia con toque oriental, escenografía segura,  cautivadora. Una seguridad en el escenario magistral. Espero que lo  conozcáis pronto. Pero ahora lo que quiero ver es su actuación completa,  que me han contado que hay que verla, así que ya lo sabéis, *Naife*.  El público encantado. (y yo más)

*Migue*  nos ofreció su simpatía a la hora de presentar la gala pero además hizo  una magia de la de quitarse el sombrero. Una ambiciosa llena de  maestría y sorpresas, con un primerísimo plano (en una pantalla enorme  que había en el teatro), magias con las cartas que maguitos del montón  como yo sueñan con hacer algún día... y además de otros efectos,  demostró que la magia es un arte introduciendo el arte en uno de sus  efectos… nos enseñó un peculiar museo que llevaba en el bolsillo… pero  no cuento más porque no quiero desvelaros la sorpresa mágica que se  siente al verlo. 
y no pareciéndole poco hizo que un miembro del  público hiciera magia, lo cual dejo a los asistentes con la boca  abierta, y a mí con una sonrisa de oreja a oreja. Es grande y lo  demuestra constantemente. 

*Kayto*  apareció en el escenario para que le dieran una oportunidad y demostrar  que él también quería hacer magia. Migue “sorprendido” por este  “extraño” que se cuela en el escenario, al final le dejo hacer de las  suyas, y claro, las risas de los pequeños y de los grandes se oían hasta  fuera del teatro (esto lo supongo yo, oye, que estaba dentro) Se gana  al público, sobre todo al infantil, y siempre consigue hacer sonreír,  aunque la niña a la que saque al escenario se resista a ello… consigue  que se vaya a su asiento pensando que es un día especial para ella.  Nunca deja de sorprenderme. 

Además de magia, hubo malabares, mimo, “malvadeces” con el diábolo (hasta con tres a la vez!!) de *Manolo Carambolas*.  Era la primera vez que le veía y la verdad es que sus maestrías con los  malabares y sobre todo a la hora de “venderlo” al público, demostró que  las artes circenses son bien recibidas en cualquier lugar. Un gran  artista que me agradó descubrir. 

Los vi la noche anterior en “Tú si que vales” y en directo la verdad es que es otra cosa, ¡¡como todo!! El *Duo Kybalion*  se cambiaron de ropa sin necesidad de probador, y todo les quedaba  estupendamente. Baile, magia, sonrisas, sorpresas. Además de ser un  número más largo del que se vio en televisión (supongo que allí tenían  que acortarlo) y por ello se vieron cosas nuevas. O al menos para mí lo  eran. Los que ya lo disfrutaron en el congreso de Valencia (creo que me  dijeron este) ya les conocían, para mí era totalmente nuevo. Mi  enhorabuena. 

Y para rematar, hubo un número que se estrenaba en España, de *Jerome Helfenstein*  (Francia) Un par de personajes “invisibles” hacían una magia muy visual  con ayuda de la cámara negra. Trajes que andan solos sin nadie dentro,  sombreros que vuelan, apariciones de objetos que te sorprenden,  sincronización llevada a la más alta belleza, en definitiva, un acto que  me dejo babeando, disfruté como un niño. Te rendías a ellos, te  apoyabas en el respaldo de tu asiento y hacían que viajaras a otro  mundo. En ocasiones parecía que estabas viendo una película con efectos  especiales, pero estos no necesitaban de la edición de video, sucedían  en vivo y en directo. Os recomiendo verlo… pero en directo primero.  Increíbles. 

Y bueno, creo que no me olvido de nadie. Espero que  esta pequeña (¿?) crónica haya reflejado lo bien que me lo pasé el  domingo. Más de dos horas de magia, distintos estilos, distintas  especialidades y sobre todo muchas sensaciones. 

Enhorabuena Migue y gracias por elegir tan bien. 

Un saludete

Iván Manso

----------

